# Aiden today....



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

He's not one for photo's yet but here he is.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

He is sooooo gorgeous


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

He is beautiful, am I right in thinking this was the pup you hoped for 

He looks a little tinker mind  :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> He is beautiful, am I right in thinking this was the pup you hoped for
> 
> He looks a little tinker mind  :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Yes. 
From the first pictures the breeder ever sent us we liked him the most but needed to see how he turned out. He is beautiful and a little daft....very vocal mind. But whats new for shelties.:lol:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww he's so tiny , what a cutiepie :001_wub:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh,he's gorgeous!  your sig pic is super cute too! How did you edit them/make the sig pic?  if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

he's beautiful! he does have a little look of mischief in his eyes!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

portiaa said:


> Awrh,he's gorgeous!  your sig pic is super cute too! How did you edit them/make the sig pic?  if you don't mind me asking.


Photoshop.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute!!!


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw must of missed your post on you getting your pup, hes gorgeous hun id love a sheltie


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww adorable


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't tell shetlandlover....But I have plane tickets that include a trip home for a lil male sheltie tri shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



He's wonderful Emma


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> Don't tell shetlandlover....But I have plane tickets that include a trip home for a lil male sheltie tri shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> He's wonderful Emma


I can see you buying a plane ticket for when the litter we are planning is ready to go...:lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Yes.
> From the first pictures the breeder ever sent us we liked him the most but needed to see how he turned out. He is beautiful and a little daft....very vocal mind. But whats new for shelties.:lol:


Can see why you fell for him, hope he settles well and you have many happy walks and years together 

Very cute :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Can see why you fell for him, hope he settles well and you have many happy walks and years together
> 
> Very cute :thumbup:


Thank you, yes...we have to lead train him yet (its usually not to hard) he has his final puppy vaccine on the 15th. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Thank you, yes...we have to lead train him yet (its usually not to hard) he has his final puppy vaccine on the 15th. :thumbup::thumbup:


Deep joy  :thumbup:

I ponder a puppy every other day but then talk myself out of it 

Enjoy and have fun with him ... an amazing time for both of you :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Deep joy  :thumbup:
> 
> I ponder a puppy every other day but then talk myself out of it
> 
> Enjoy and have fun with him ... an amazing time for both of you :001_wub:


If you saw the video I took of him barking in his crate you would only need that mental image to talk yourself out of ever getting a puppy.:lol:

He will be well worth it though, just hope he does well at ring craft that way we can get him into his first show the week he turns 6months old.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> If you saw the video I took of him barking in his crate you would only need that mental image to talk yourself out of ever getting a puppy.:lol:


Yes Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase for when I feel myself weaken :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Yes Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase for when I feel myself weaken :thumbup:


YouTube - Aiden barking

He did relax after a while but if someone moves while hes sleeping in the crate he will make that sound. Its worse than nail's down a chalk board.:lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

OMG :scared:

Managed 15 seconds, my lot were up and off sofa whining and growling :crazy:

Not a good sign! Ah, but bless him, it's the way it is with pups to begin with. He'll be fine x

Guess I've seen my day with puppies ... Gorgeous though they are 

Hope you have a nice quiet night!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> YouTube - Aiden barking
> 
> He did relax after a while but if someone moves while hes sleeping in the crate he will make that sound. Its worse than nail's down a chalk board.:lol:


wow they are VOCAL lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> OMG :scared:
> 
> Managed 15 seconds, my lot were up and off sofa whining and growling :crazy:
> 
> ...


Haha, he's alseep on my foot. We are crate training during hte day as his crying sets off my lot (the neighbours wont be pleased) hopefully by the end of next week he will be crated at night without much problem.

Kai and Alaska were the same except Aiden's cry is ALOT louder....



DKDREAM said:


> wow they are VOCAL lol


Told you 
8 weeks old.....then you look at the video of Alaska and she's over a year old and she's still loud part and parcel of a vocal breed.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

His white on his face looks like Alaska's or am i comparing them too much


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

*Quietly and discreetly crosses "Shelties" off list of possible puppy options*


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> His white on his face looks like Alaska's or am i comparing them too much


I guess it does yes.  Because we already have Kai who has no white on his face we wanted our tri's to be easy to tell apart by other people and now we have.:thumbup:

One of the ladies who breeds for top show's said kai's colours rare because he has tan on most of his front legs were as usually they have a little bit of tan or no tan on the front legs and white on the front legs instead.

Still my baby...

Kai wants to be like a daddy to him, Aiden tried to run out of the room and Kai herded him back in it was like Aiden was a sheep.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> *Quietly and discreetly crosses "Shelties" off list of possible puppy options*


Haha they are great dogs, lucky I dont mind the vocal that much though you know when the post man arrives because it sounds like someone's breaking in with the dogs barking like mad...poor postman parks his van at the end of the drive so he can dive in and drive off.:lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Haha they are great dogs, lucky I dont mind the vocal that much though you know when the post man arrives because it sounds like someone's breaking in with the dogs barking like mad...poor postman parks his van at the end of the drive so he can dive in and drive off.:lol:


Good little guard dogs, nothing wrong with that :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Good little guard dogs, nothing wrong with that :thumbup:


Very true. My neighbour stopped me and mentioned to me about my "german shepherd barking whenever he came back from work" I was like.....umm, its actually this little thing here.....and he looked shocked and laughed.

They dont mind it as they dont really hear it unless they are coming in from work, or going out anywhere...Kai alerts us to everything including everyone arriving at the church down the road. He has good ears..:lol:


----------

